# Corsair Voyager GT 16GB USB 2.0 drive



## The Sorcerer (Jan 15, 2011)

Corsair has been a tried and tested brand for a very long time. Anything between memories to power supplies, they have been deemed as one of the most reliable brands for generic and power users. Flash drives enjoy the same reputation of being a default choice for many buyers- and earned it at the same time.
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/9339/dsc02774j.jpg ​ Corsair India sent me a Voyager GT 16gigs. This is in the market for some months now but the benchmarks are done via USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports (for those who are curious).

Currently they cost Rs. 1,600/- in India



> Before I continue, someone asked why do I still review USB 2.0 products. Other than the fact that I would do so when I get it, but for now there are those who still buy USB 2.0 products and its still a significant number.


*img225.imageshack.us/img225/1125/advspecs.jpg​10 years warranty, probably people would have flash drives with bigger/better space and performance, but this pretty much shows the confidence they have on their voyager drives against the normal wear and tear.

*Contents:*
*img831.imageshack.us/img831/8041/dsc02800lw.jpg​ Comes with a lanyard and a USB extension cord. Nothing much to add about it here.

*Test setup and Benchmarks:*
*img821.imageshack.us/img821/9341/testsetup16gbgt.jpg​


> *Note:* The drive is first formatted using Full Format option in SD formatter software. The usable space is 15.1GB. There was no proprietary software present in the drive.



HD Tach
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/2305/hdtach16gbgt.jpg​ -------
HD Tune
*img7.imageshack.us/img7/5356/hdtune16gbgt.jpg​ -------
Transfer time
(ISO file is an image of the game. The Zip folder contains 22 folders, each containing images)
*img593.imageshack.us/img593/1175/trnstime16gbgt.jpg​ There's no advantage of using in USB 3.0 but it shows that Corsair maxed out as much as they can from this drive for USB 2.0 ports.

*Conclusions*
For a USB 2.0 16gigs with 10 years of warranty+ extension cable and a lanyard and which is "shockproof" and durable, you got yourself one of those drives which will be with you for many years to come. Corsair also comes with a good replacement track record as well. Just keep in mind that due to the size of the drive, it would be a tight squeeze if you want to connect a USB device after connecting this, but that's more of a minor inconvinience rather than a con. After doing some searching, this drive seem to be bundled with a encryption software within the drive itself. But it will be nice to see Corsair having its own version of software like Ceedo in the flash drive itself. 

If you're looking for a USB 3.0 device and don't mind the premium (depending on the local pricing), be on a lookout for reviews for USB 3.0 devices as notebooks, desktop systems and devices have started appearing in the market.


----------

